# Question



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Please don't laugh at me. I was wondering if it is possible to rent a Snow Goose spread. Where I live we don't have Snow's and I would really like to try it sometime. It would be a once in a lifetime hunt. It wouldn't be practical to buy a bunch of equipment for one hunt, and I don't want to drive 10-12 hours one way to pay $150 to a guide for 1 day of hunting.

Also I have a Phantom E-call that i use for varmints, but I have a Goose module that has Snow sounds would this work? I'm not looking for non stop action or to kill 500 birds. This call seems loud here in th house but I don't know how loud it needs to be. How many decoys would 2 guys honestly have to have to get a few birds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I would guess the cost of renting a spread would be nearly the same as hiring a guide;not too many guys are gonna let their decoys sit idle making a little money when they can run clients and make much more. IMO,if you are only going to hunt a day or two,hire the guide to do the work. More than likely,they'll know how to set decoys,blinds,speakers,etc. and have the experience to adjust if needed. With the way the weather is this year,guides may be crappin' bullets right now since the most hunted area(Squaw Creek) is still froze and nearly all the birds are still pretty far south. Ya may find quite a few openings towards mid March which may be prime for this spring's season.And if you have the advantage of going on short notice,wait til you see the migration reports heat up to make sure the birds are in the area you plan on hunting.With all the cancelling/rescheduling of hunts so far,you may find quite a few guys with openings once the birds actually get moving.

Alex


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

I would run and gun...

I cant see anyone that would rent out their spread. Someone might take you out but i dont see anyone letting you hook up THEIR trailer and drive off down the road. As stated above, I would stalk and pass shoot. Dont need decoys and sometimes it can be very good hunting depending on the right spot and conditions.

I would throw a shout out to where you want to hunt and see if someone has a couple extra spots and needs some help throwing blocks out and go that route. Never hurts to ask, dont ask you dont know.

Hope this helps


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

There are people who rent out their spreads but they are getting 400 bucks per day I believe. I would just pay the money to go on a guiding hunt for a day or two. It's nothing like hunting Canada geese and you will probably get frustrated real easily. Not sure where you are located but here is one out of Penn. http://www.waterfowlersrus.com/mass%20e ... 0flyer.pdf


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kelly....

I would just do like others have stated.... Throw out a shout and see if anyone has an opening for a day or a day off they are willing to share the a blind or two. What state would you be wanting to hunt? I might be hunting SD and ND. Just have to see what time allows me.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's the answers I expected, but don't know til I ask. I don't really know what state, I guess Missuori, or Arkansas. Like I said I know nothing about it, or where to go. If I had decoys and a caller, could a person hunt Public land, or is this not do able because of the 10,000 other wanna be Snow Goose hunters beat me to it?


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Public land in the key areas can be hard to come by with a lot of do it your self guys out. At least where I am in MO dont know about SD or ND.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes,a person could hunt public land. Some states and their public grounds have certain regulations that you must follow. It's not very tough to gain access to private ground for this hunting unless you are trying to hunt near where the guides lease ground.

Alex


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't care about being in the perfect spot, just as long as we got a few to come look at us. Where I live our Canada hunting is alot different than most of yours. It is very difficult to get permission on land, and there is very few places the birds want to be. So we are used to not seeing or getting birds. We hunt mostly traffic and if we get our 2 bird limit it has been a very good day.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kelly where you from, if you are within a resonable distance maybe we could look at having a couple open spots.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

People in the classifieds have wind socks for sale cheap right now. For about 300 to 400 bucks you could get a spread of 200 to 300 decoys. SD and ND have plenty of people that would let you hunt. Just have to knock on doors. We dont have any leases and we hammer them every spring. My suggestion is to take $300 to $400 bucks buy two to 300 decoys get in a field the geese were in the night before and give it a shot. When we started we had 140 socks and many times we killed 20 to 40 birds a day. And yes the ecaller you have will work.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I live in East Central Illinois. Not too far from Chicago

What does it cost for a non resident lic. in ND & SD. I know the residents don't like out of staters coming to hunt, so i really appreciate the help


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Would silohuettes work? I have a chance to buy 21 doz, snow and blues for cheap


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

well im in Central IL, i have a buddy that lives up by Chicago and comes down to hunt, if ur interested get ahold of me and ill see what i can work out. if not that fine. THANKS


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Gooseslayer8 I sent a pm


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> What does it cost for a non resident lic. in ND & SD. I know the residents don't like out of staters coming to hunt, so i really appreciate the help


You've been spending way to much time on this site Kelly  The attitude of the people on this site towards NR's and the attitude of the actual ND & SD landowners to NR hunters is totaly oposite.

You'll get no flack for being a NR from ANYONE while on your hunting trip to the Dakotas despite what some of the members here want you to think.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the re-assurance


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I live in East Central Illinois. Not too far from Chicago
> 
> What does it cost for a non resident lic. in ND & SD. I know the residents don't like out of staters coming to hunt, so i really appreciate the help


South Dakota is 45 bucks for NR tag and North Dakota is 50.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kelly,

I have hunted SD for the past 5 years during the spring. I have not gotten turned away yet to hunt on any ground. But it is hard sometimes to track a land owner down just because they live miles away.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the odds look good, now if I was about 10 hours closer


----------

